# Scary screaming



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Scream Baffles Ohio Town


LIBERTY, Ohio -- An unusual and noisy mystery has people in a small town north of Middletown on edge, worried and asking questions.

Liberty, Ohio, is a quiet little community, except for one thing -- the scream.

Jamie Young told reporters she heard it while she and her husband were walking one evening.

“It scared me. I didn’t want to finish my walk,” Young said.

But instead of running into her house, she said she recorded the noise and sent a tape to the local newspaper.

With a sensitive microphone and some special ghost-hunting goggles, one reporter went hunting for the haunting sounds, traipsing boldly into the most likely spots -- from a graveyard to an old church where flea market dealer Walt Wilson sells some truly frightening things. But he’s not worried.

“I don’t think it’s going to wind up grabbing any of us and running off with us,” Wilson said.

Residents have no shortage of ideas about what’s making the sound, from cats to owls to something even scarier.

Townspeople said they called in an animal expert, who told them the noise didn’t come from an animal.
:ninja: :zombie:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

A'shore an' begorrah! It be the cry of a Banshee, me boyo! Someone soon, is goin' ta die in tha house, ye mark mah words! :xbones:


----------

